# Forehead wrinkle sufferers who are afraid of Botox?



## Deconstruction

I am 32 and have a few forehead wrinkles, enough that I have noticed a difference in the last year or two.  I have a few other creases by my eyes but that is about it, and those don't bother me at all - but those forehead wrinkles are the pits!  I am also really resistent to getting Botox so I would love to hear about other wrinkle "solutions" or at least temporary fixes, any products you recommend, etc.  I don't need perfection, but anything would be helpful!

Thank you!


----------



## kellilicious

The best thing I've found is Retin A. I went to my dermatologist and got a prescription. It definitely helps minimize fine lines. Also, make sure you wear sunscreen on your face year round.


----------



## shonntew

Retin-a helps a little. But you are almost always peeling from it. Don't be afraid of Botox it is a miracle worker. I started getting it when I was 33. And it will keep the lines from getting deeper etc


----------



## lawchick

I watched a woman on that show The Doctors that teaches facial muscle workouts to train your facial muscles to be tighter.  She has a friend that used to do botox but the facial exercises work so well she doesn't need it anymore.  Or so they say.  You may want to Google it.  It makes sense to me if you have the time and inclination to do it.


----------



## christymarie340

I was afraid too, then I took the plunge and LOVE it. It makes such HUGE difference and it keeps the wrinkles from getting deeper!


----------



## WingNut

Ditto! Don't be afraid of the "B". OR Dysport. If you go with a light application there will still be movement, but the wrinkles won't stay.


----------



## joansie

the only thing to fear about Botox is the person injecting you...make sure its a real doc...i go to a cosmetic derm...


----------



## sally.m

Again, Not the answer you wanted but i have been having botox for several years to smooth out my forehead wrinkles and minimise my crows feet. I started young but little and often will mean you wont freeze up and the lines will never get any worse! I would however be keen to know any secrets people have about none cosmetic wrinkle removal!


----------



## Little Tiger

I looked into this as I am a 'sufferer' as you put it (very funny phrasing! )

Apparently lines/wrinkles on the forehead might be due to dehydration, so you could try to up your water/liquid intake first (I've tried this and it does help, though I love coffee and have to make a conscientious effort to up my herbal tea intake as I'm not great on water).  It would take a few weeks to take effect.

Also, there are a few strong treatments you could try.  People here have suggested Retin A (the acid form of Vitamin A) or Retinoid (a chemical compound of vitamin A).

I haven't tried either...so far (am worried about long term effects due to the strength)...but am aiming to try some mild AHA.  I wouldn't like to try Botox either, I'm in my thirties, but I would rather risk wrinkles than (minimal) risk of headaches or muscle immobility  I mean I know that's the point of it (the immobility, that is) but I don't want that.  

A huge factor with your skin is its overall glow - so make sure to get some good oils and an excellent diet full of vegetables.  

I used to teach students in their teens who had 'textured' skin but looked extremely young, and have met older people who had very smooth but very thick, older looking skin.

It's the whole package which determines how good your skin looks: muscle-tone, glow, smoothness, attitude.

Or just try to say something so fabulous that no-one notices!


----------



## cheburashka

Well, not to dishearten you but retin A or retinol products will have some effect, they will minimize the apperance somewhat, but they won't make you wrinkles go away. You can go about it two routes - you can go to your doc and get a prescription for retin a or you can just get an OTC product. For prescrtion you don't even need to go to a derm since even your regular physician can write it for you. However, usually when it is for cosmetic purposes (it is also used for treatment of acne), insurance won't cover it and it is pretty pricey. 

Or you can just get an OTC ( over-the-counter ) cosmetic product with a pretty high retinol concentration. For example my retin-A  prescription is 0.025 % but Peter Thomas Roth has a new serum and day cream that are both 1.5 % concentration and in my opinion much more effective. 

As for botox - I whole heartedly agree, don't be afraid either. You can just get injected a bit so you can still have partial muscle movement and it looks extremely natural. As a bonus, my migraines completely went away once I started getting botox. Creams vs. botox don't even come close IMO.


----------



## vhdos

Add me to the list of 30-somethings who is afraid of botox.
I have plenty of forehead wrinkles and I tend to carry my stress in my brow line.  I use prescription Refissa and that seems to do pretty much nothing.
The main reason why I fear botox is because I have a friend who's in her early 40's and has been getting botox for several years.  Her face looks incredibly fake and plastic-looking.  I don't see anything wrong with plastic surgery, but I just don't want my face to start looking fake.  I actually think that the botox is making my friend look older in the sense that she's starting to look like one of those older women who have obviously had too much work done.
Maybe someday I'll be ready for botox, but not now.


----------



## Little Tiger

vhdos said:


> Add me to the list of 30-somethings who is afraid of botox.
> I have plenty of forehead wrinkles and I tend to carry my stress in my brow line.  I use prescription Refissa and that seems to do pretty much nothing.
> The main reason why I fear botox is because I have a friend who's in her early 40's and has been getting botox for several years.  Her face looks incredibly fake and plastic-looking.  I don't see anything wrong with plastic surgery, but I just don't want my face to start looking fake.  I actually think that the botox is making my friend look older in the sense that she's starting to look like one of those older women who have obviously had too much work done.
> Maybe someday I'll be ready for botox, but not now.



I don't (think I) know anyone with botox - I guess my friendship group for the most part is non-luxury-product-professional-home-owning-thirtysomethings  so perhaps they're less focussed on salon treatments than they are on houses? Houses are very expensive comparative to salary here in UK.

But I don't want the accumulative thing with botox which MIGHT happen, as you say - anyway I smoke and despite being in my mid thirties, get ID'd about half the time I ask for cigarettes.  It really isn't for my skintone as it's pretty rough (IMO.  Someone told me I had nice skin about a year ago and I must have created several new lines twisting up my face in horror as I tried to tell her she was wrong).  

I don't actually care about lines though, but would of course like smoother skin...just not to the extent of botox 

This is illogical from someone who smokes but I guess we all have our way of justifying our choices to ourselves?


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

I'd stay away from botox & fillers as long as humanly possible. They were tested on women in their 50's who they figured would use it for 20 years. Not younger women to use it for 30 to 40 years. Of course your doctors will say its safe. They are marketing it to younger ladies cause of the revenue stream it creates for them, its an annuity for them.

The reason some women look so bad is they are overdoing it or the doctor is not a facial plastic surgeon who understand how the face muscles work (cause they studied that for years.) 

The doctor tells you to come in every 3 to 4 months. Please. Its not suppose to paralyze your face, only around where the wrinkle are. Like between your brows. You should still be able to move your eyebrows up.


----------



## cheburashka

I don't think people usually come back on a schedule whenever doctor tells them to. I wouldn't go back to anyone who was pushing me or selling me on stuff I don't need. I go in whener I see my lines re-appear. I also don't see this whole paralyzed phenomenon, I can fully move my forehead, I just don't have the lines.


----------



## Little Tiger

cheburashka said:


> I don't think people usually come back on a schedule whenever doctor tells them to. I wouldn't go back to anyone who was pushing me or selling me on stuff I don't need. I go in whener I see my lines re-appear. I also don't see this whole paralyzed phenomenon, I can fully move my forehead, I just don't have the lines.



I guess VLV was just saying that it is pushed too early, and could be bad long term, or in inexperienced hands (which you know )

If it works for you, that's great, I do many things which I know are bad for me; however I'm holding out against Botox as for one although I like skincare (grooming; part of our DNA, I'm sure) and secondly I don't like wrinkles, at this moment in time I would rather develop wrinkles than have botox.

Each to their own though and this is a discursive thread which hopefully will help the OP to make a decision


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

I am 43 and my doc said I dont need it yet.  Im glad she is a good doc because she could of just given it to me.


----------



## sally.m

Heck  - i hope there isnt any effects for serious long term use. I started early!


----------



## ver0nique

I've heard it helps with headaches (unsure how true is this) and I'm thinking about it as I get headaches very often.


----------



## vhdos

^It is used in treatment for people who suffer from migraines.


----------



## cheburashka

ver0nique said:


> I've heard it helps with headaches (unsure how true is this) and I'm thinking about it as I get headaches very often.


 

I remember reading that too like vhdos, but from what I understand they inject it not the sites where it would be typically used for cosmetic purposes. Like they wouldn't inject it in your frown lines for the purpose of alleviating headaches but somewhere around the temples, kwim ? Plus, from what I remember learning from a diagnostic perspective there are several distinct types of migraines and I am entirely sure if it is used for treatment of all or how that all ties in together. 

For me, I have noticed a significant reduction in the number of headaches I get and a lot less tention/or feeling of physical stress in my forehead overall too. But it could just be the placebo effect.


----------



## HauteMama

Bangs tend to help a lot with forehead lines.


----------



## JLJRN

HauteMama said:


> Bangs tend to help a lot with forehead lines.



Took the words right out of my mouth.  I've also been using retin A for years which smooths my skin, but the lines remain-maybe they'd be deeper if I hadn't used the retin A....not sure.  I'm hesitant to try botox because I fear I'll like it too much and become addicted to a very pricey unnatural procedure.


----------



## emcosmo1639

cheburashka said:


> I remember reading that too like vhdos, but from what I understand they inject it not the sites where it would be typically used for cosmetic purposes. Like they wouldn't inject it in your frown lines for the purpose of alleviating headaches but somewhere around the temples, kwim ? Plus, from what I remember learning from a diagnostic perspective there are several distinct types of migraines and I am entirely sure if it is used for treatment of all or how that all ties in together.
> 
> For me, I have noticed a significant reduction in the number of headaches I get and a lot less tention/or feeling of physical stress in my forehead overall too. But it could just be the placebo effect.



They definitely dont inject it where it would be of any benefit for cosmetic/lines.  I had looked into botox for my migraines but eventually decided against it.  They would have made several injections (most of which would have been in the back of my head and side).  But none of the injections would have been in my forehead.  So anytime someone gets botox for their headaches and has the lines benefits...they got those injections additionally.


----------



## leimei00

I am 28 years old, so I do not yet need intensive help! However, I am getting lines on my forehead, and just a dull complexion at times. I've used the Shielo Complexion Moisturizer for a few months now and I feel that my skin is brighter and smoother. It is not upset my skin at all, it feels moisturized every night when I use it. Highly recommended!


----------



## Shoppinmel

I suppose Retin A could help if you start it early enough and have mild wrinkles. If your wrinkles are deeper, it really doesn't do much. I used it and saw no change. I got so tired of the freeway going across my forehead that I finally tried Botox for the first time a few weeks ago. I couldn't be happier. My forehead and crows feet look awesome! I'm 41 BTW.


----------



## lorihmatthews

HauteMama said:


> Bangs tend to help a lot with forehead lines.



This is why my mantra is: Bangs, not Botox.


----------



## coolerchick

Newbie here but wanted to comment since I'm dreading it too.
I don't have too many wrinkles yet (I'm 41) and have nature's botox (fat) plus good skin BUT I'm starting to see the lines.
I went to a derm that told me I should start before they become deep. 
So question, what's a little?  I'd like to try a little in case I get the dreaded eye droop.


----------



## Kitty157

I was just thinking this week about Botox too for the forehead. I am still undecided though. 
I use dr Brandt no more needles cream- it worked ok for me but it's like $100 for a small bottle and I am not sure how much it will work once my wrinkles get deeper.


----------



## lvly808

I had Botox in my forehead and I loved it. You just have to make sure you go to a doctor with great reviews. I'm addicted to fillers [emoji14]


----------



## Gats

coolerchick said:


> Newbie here but wanted to comment since I'm dreading it too.
> I don't have too many wrinkles yet (I'm 41) and have nature's botox (fat) plus good skin BUT I'm starting to see the lines.
> I went to a derm that told me I should start before they become deep.
> So question, what's a little?  I'd like to try a little in case I get the dreaded eye droop.



I'd say 20 units would be good first amount for your forehead. With that amount and an experienced injector, you shouldn't get eye droop. They actually can raise your brows with botox if you want.


----------



## coolerchick

Gats said:


> I'd say 20 units would be good first amount for your forehead. With that amount and an experienced injector, you shouldn't get eye droop. They actually can raise your brows with botox if you want.


Ok, thank you.
I think that might be my birthday present to myself.
I'll make an appointment with my derm and see who administers the shot.


----------



## tulipfield

Retin-a is great, I've been on it for ten years.  If you break into it gradually your skin will adjust and you won't peel.  Plus you can discuss with your doc the appropriate strength.

You might also google Frownies, they'll help relax your expression lines while you sleep.  They work for me, especially for the 11s.


----------



## HavLab

Another vote for Frownies.  They have worked for me as well for the 11s.


----------



## mintsweet

I'm trying not to frown and put moisturizer right after washing my face. Do not make your skin dry. It helps a lot!


----------

